# Plow drivers,



## snow dozzer

I am paying my driver $ 65.00 per hour using my truck is this bad or good pay,??


----------



## seville009

It’s great for the driver.....

All really depends on what others in the area are paying of course


----------



## snow dozzer

seville009 said:


> It's great for the driver.....
> 
> All really depends on what others in the area are paying of course


Thanks


----------



## samcarpen

I pay between $35 and $40 depending on experience.


----------



## jonniesmooth

My subs get 40-50% ( depending on experience) of what I can bill from them.


----------



## FredG

snow dozzer said:


> I am paying my driver $ 65.00 per hour using my truck is this bad or good pay,??


Yes that is great pay, $25.00 is all I would give in my truck, Loader $35.00. This is not great money but the way they get it makes it good. Nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## JMHConstruction

snow dozzer said:


> I am paying my driver $ 65.00 per hour using my truck is this bad or good pay,??


What are you charging an hour? That's almost subcontractor rates, using their own equipment, in my area.

If you are making money with it and paying the bills, keep at it


----------



## BUFF

JMHConstruction said:


> What are you charging an hour? That's almost subcontractor rates, using their own equipment, in my area.
> 
> If you are making money with it and paying the bills, keep at it


Same here, I wouldnt mind being paid $65/hr and have no skin in the game....


----------



## fendt716

where are you in north jersey? if he is in the fair hills area,trumps golf course area very rich area. half hour to downtown nyc. lawn companys are paying around 140.00 to 160.00 for subs with f250 with v plows for condo work. lost one to them. just need to drive one hour to job.pa. n.j.area 30.00 to 40.00 for drivers.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Same here, I wouldnt mind being paid $65/hr and have no skin in the game....


It's called being in the Union


----------



## Precedence

Ahh the differences between different areas. $20/hr here driving in my truck and subs (if they are paid hourly) are $55-65/hr. I pay commission so if they are good they can do a fair bit better than that.


----------



## Mike_PS

back on point please


----------



## sota

I bring my own rig, my own fuel, my own tools, and even my own shovel kid now. $70/hr for me, $30/hr for the shovel guy. I didn't even ask for that; that's what my landscaper offered. He supplies the addresses, and deals with the people hassles; I supply the snow removal.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I bring my own rig, my own fuel, my own tools, and even my own shovel kid now. $70/hr for me, $30/hr for the shovel guy. I didn't even ask for that; that's what my landscaper offered. He supplies the addresses, and deals with the people hassles; I supply the snow removal.


Where in nj are you? Thats way low


----------



## BossPlow2010

iceyman said:


> Where in nj are you? Thats way low


Berkeley Heights I'm guessing. :hammerhead:


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Where in nj are you? Thats way low


Isnt berkely heights pretty wealthy area?? You should be getting at least 80-85


----------



## iceyman

BossPlow2010 said:


> Berkeley Heights I'm guessing. :hammerhead:


Lmao hey i got 2 kids jumping all over me .. saw the zip after


----------



## FredG

In my area, if I could get $65.00 per hr that is about union scale for operator might be 67.00. I would have to consider which way to go, no skin in the winter or keep the skin. I'm also collecting my pension from the union which would push me to no skin.


----------



## JMHConstruction

FredG said:


> In my area, if I could get $65.00 per hr that is about union scale for operator might be 67.00. I would have to consider which way to go, no skin in the winter or keep the skin. I'm also collecting my pension from the union which would push me to no skin.


At your age, don't you have extra skin?

Sorry, last FOG joke


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> In my area, if I could get $65.00 per hr that is about union scale for operator might be 67.00. I would have to consider which way to go, no skin in the winter or keep the skin. I'm also collecting my pension from the union which would push me to no skin.


$67 with bennys??????

Find that hard to believe in NY...


----------



## BossPlow2010

iceyman said:


> Lmao hey i got 2 kids jumping all over me .. saw the zip after


Now you know how MJD feels every time defcon and Oomkes post...


----------



## iceyman

BossPlow2010 said:


> Now you know how MJD feels every time defcon and Oomkes post...


Arent they paid to post?


----------



## Mike_PS

iceyman said:


> Arent they paid to post?


absolutely not...now let's get back to the discussion please


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> At your age, don't you have extra skin?
> 
> Sorry, last FOG joke


 Of course I got extra skin, I like to keep it anyway I can.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> $67 with bennys??????
> 
> Find that hard to believe in NY...


 From the horse is mouth. $63.75 with benny's not plus benny's. I have not been around any union work I don't no what they get in there checks after benny's. Prevailing wage which is based on union scale they get the whole $63.75 in there checks.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> $67 with bennys??????
> 
> Find that hard to believe in NY...


 Building trade is $59.30 heavy highways is more and always was.


----------



## BossPlow2010

FredG said:


> Building trade is $59.30 heavy highways is more and always was.


What about lite highways?


----------



## FredG

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about lite highways?


 Lol :terribletowel:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

snow dozzer said:


> I am paying my driver $ 65.00 per hour using my truck is this bad or good pay,??


At that Rate, just wondering how your truck is returned back to you. ? Do you inspect/ look over/dinks /dents
most of all those front end parts/ labor $ aren't cheap!! :hammerhead:


----------



## sota

I suspect that if certain things were adjusted, then yes I could command a higher pay rate. Maybe in a year or 3 we'll see how things go.
Keep in mind:
11/2014 is when I bought the plow.
I spent the next 2 seasons "practicing" on my own property.
1/2017 was my first paid plowing gig for my landscaper.
between then and now I've only plowed for him 8 total events.

Given my level of experience and the current route i'm tasked with I feel like getting $70/hr cash is reasonable, for now. This is the first "season" I've supplied my own shovel kid also.


----------



## BossPlow2010

sota said:


> I suspect that if certain things were adjusted, then yes I could command a higher pay rate. Maybe in a year or 3 we'll see how things go.
> Keep in mind:
> 11/2014 is when I bought the plow.
> I spent the next 2 seasons "practicing" on my own property.
> 1/2017 was my first paid plowing gig for my landscaper.
> between then and now I've only plowed for him 8 total events.
> 
> Given my level of experience and the current route i'm tasked with I feel like getting $70/hr cash is reasonable, for now. This is the first "season" I've supplied my own shovel kid also.


No 1099?


----------



## Defcon 5

FredG said:


> From the horse is mouth. $63.75 with benny's not plus benny's. I have not been around any union work I don't no what they get in there checks after benny's. Prevailing wage which is based on union scale they get the whole $63.75 in there checks.


On top of our hourly rate..It's $7.50 an hour worked goes into the pension...$5.25 an hour worked goes to health care that the company pays


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> On top of our hourly rate..It's $7.50 an hour worked goes into the pension...$5.25 an hour worked goes to health care that the company pays


 Yes company pays all bennys.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> From the horse is mouth. $63.75 with benny's not plus benny's. I have not been around any union work I don't no what they get in there checks after benny's. Prevailing wage which is based on union scale they get the whole $63.75 in there checks.


PW and union scale typically do mirror each other...

that is what gets all of us on a level playing field when bidding... 

PW for a plumber in my area.









Our union scale.









Just so happens they are pretty darn similar...


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> PW and union scale typically do mirror each other...
> 
> that is what gets all of us on a level playing field when bidding...
> 
> PW for a plumber in my area.
> View attachment 187702
> 
> 
> Our union scale.
> View attachment 187704
> 
> 
> Just so happens they are pretty darn similar...


I was just trying to point out that $65.00 per hr was excessive for a plow driver. Which is close to PW, Union. You would be done here. The big landscapers got there Mexicans that might be getting $20.00 plowing snow all over and doing it well.

If I had to bet it's probably more like $15.00. What $65.00 per hr is not big money? No wonder the young are sticking there nose up to the trades.


----------



## rizzoa13

I charge $135 per big truck and $125 for my pickup with salter and plows. Pay drivers 30$ per hour cash and people are happy to get it. $65 an hour is nutty


----------



## cjames808

Sounds like you guys are in the range. But payroll and expense on $65hr I dunno about that. 

Guys around here pay laid off operators $40-50 hr cash for loaders. Not something we are into. We just keep our full time guys busy at their regular rates and pay bonuses to make it better.


----------



## Randall Ave

Even for Jersey, the OP is very high. I paid $30.00, but on the books. But I also covered all the food.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

snow dozzer said:


> I am paying my driver $ 65.00 per hour using my truck is this bad or good pay,??


Are they paying for the fuel, their own insurance, are they fixing the truck if it breaks down, etc...

If the answer is no, then yes your paying too much for them to drive your truck.

In my area the going rate is between $50 to $75 an hour based on the persons experience and their own truck they are using.

I know the larger companies in my area pay their guys around $15 to $20 an hour driving the company truck.


----------



## info4tim

snow dozzer said:


> I am paying my driver $ 65.00 per hour using my truck is this bad or good pay,??


Well, sign me up at that rate! if it's a std pickup, even a mason, that's at least 1.5 times going rate!!


----------

